# Minutes (ex-Sikth content): London gig 16/2/11.



## Varcolac (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm aware there's already a thread about this band, which includes Dan and Justin from now-defunct prog-metal-wtf-madmen Sikth, and sounds like a more melodic and synthy, less insane version of their previous band. Here's their myspace: MINUTES | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos . Going on the one song, I think they're rather good. But that's not important.

What is important that my band of proggy metal musos Carpathia will be supporting them on the 16th in King's Cross at the Monto Water Rats. We'll finally have an hour's worth of music on CD by then, for your listening and/or beer glass resting pleasure. This hour of music comprises four songs. 

Sure it's mid-week, but if you're anything like me you'll make time for former members of Sikth. Be there!

Minutes - Wednesday 16th February 2011 at Monto Water Rats :: Events :: Monto Water Rats Theatre London


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2011)

that would be 2/16/11 actually. unless we got 16 months. but  to the news.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 5, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> that would be 2/16/11 actually. unless we got 16 months. but  to the news.



Yeah, it's the second of Grunuary. What's the problem?

That would be correct if this was London Ontario. 'round these parts (London England) we go day/month/year.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> Yeah, it's the second of Grunuary. What's the problem?
> 
> That would be correct if this was London Ontario. 'round these parts (London England) we go day/month/year.



 My fault, didnt know you guys did it different. Learn something every day.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 10, 2011)

Bumping shamelessly because there's now a facebook event.

Login | Facebook


----------

